# Fasteners to support vine on block wall?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

What kind of fasteners would you use to attach wire or trellis to a block wall, to support a bougainvillea vine? I use tapcon for concrete, but that seems like overkill for a block wall. Is there a simpler fastener you guys use for block wall?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

overkill?you drill a hole and drive a screw..i don't understand


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

It's just going to hold up some wires or light wood frame for the bougainvillea. Also I heard cinder block is a lot weaker than concrete.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Put some plastic or lead anchors in the joints.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

cleveman said:


> Put some plastic or lead anchors in the joints.


I would definitely use a masonry bit and plunk some anchors in. :yes::yes:Screw whatever into them with silicone to prevent elctrolytic reactions. Stretch your mesh and protect any unmatched metals with plastic washers or something. Keep the mesh to start from too close to the ground.

Enjoy the display of flowers for years. :thumbsup:


----------

